# Complaints



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone else just like the opportunity to complain about what the spouse does or does not do?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband farts in bed, it really stinks, even worse, he fans the wind towards me. 

:rofl:


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife doesn't enjoy anal as much as i do... go figure.:scratchhead:


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> My husband farts in bed, it really stinks, even worse, he fans the wind towards me.
> 
> :rofl:


So does mine - is this a man thing?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MarriedWifeInLove said:


> So does mine - is this a man thing?


I think so. Their digestion system maybe. I am sure the men here don't dare to admit. :rofl: 

If they don't come to this thread to defend themselves, then I know what they do all the time! :rofl:

Men also tend to snore, right? 

I am glad mine doesn't!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

The missus complains about my habit pissing out over the balcony into the garden heh

I don't want to get started on her habits though...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> The missus complains about my habit pissing out over the balcony into the garden heh
> 
> I don't want to get started on her habits though...


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Men have a massive set of nerve endings that run from the scrotum back across the perineal area and to the prostate.

The prostate sits just above the rectum.

That's why.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Conrad said:


> Men have a massive set of nerve endings that run from the scrotum back across the perineal area and to the prostate.
> 
> The prostate sits just above the rectum.
> 
> That's why.


Too many medical words, you are speaking a language I don't understand. :scratchhead: :scratchhead: :scratchhead:

But I can guess! 

Just tell me it is a man thing!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Pearl,

Much more nerve tissue in a man's butthole.

Tingles much more - way more pleasure.

Does that help?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Conrad said:


> Pearl,
> 
> Much more nerve tissue in a man's butthole.
> 
> ...


Why didn't you say that in the first place?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hell that reminds me of what a bi-sexual friend of mine told me, "male g-spot is in the ass!" But of course, I go "NO WAY! My butt is exit only", and no way is the missus getting near it even.

I have had nightmares of strap-ons...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Hell that reminds me of what a bi-sexual friend of mine told me, "male g-spot is in the ass!" But of course, I go "NO WAY! My butt is exit only", and no way is the missus getting near it even.
> 
> I have had nightmares of strap-ons...


I am curious about this! Do they come that way? Have you asked your friend about that?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

All he told me was that, I didn't want him to elaborate or get into the details the very thought of it scares me lol

You may have to ask Conrad xD


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> All he told me was that, I didn't want him to elaborate or get into the details the very thought of it scares me lol
> 
> You may have to ask Conrad xD


I don't dare to ask him! 

I am also curious about girls who do each other. Don't know how they enjoy each other! Don't know how they feel when they fondle each other. 

By the way, I saw a man wearing pink jeans yesterday, I stared at him for a long time! ( from the back)

When I see girls holding hands together, I also stare at them!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

For some reason I believe the missus is actually bi-in-denial. But then again, I believe all women are actually bi-in-denial lol... just 'curious' are you? Hehe

But ne ways, she did tell me some stories of her past which made me wonder about her sexuality too. Ne ways, yay 30 posts, and I'm about to pass out lol. At least tomorrow I can just post on the private section immediately however, thanks for helping me get the posts up tonight


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Hell that reminds me of what a bi-sexual friend of mine told me, "male g-spot is in the ass!" But of course, I go "NO WAY! My butt is exit only", and no way is the missus getting near it even.
> 
> I have had nightmares of strap-ons...


Fingers work much better.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> For some reason I believe the missus is actually bi-in-denial. But then again, I believe all women are actually bi-in-denial lol... just 'curious' are you? Hehe
> 
> But ne ways, she did tell me some stories of her past which made me wonder about her sexuality too. Ne ways, yay 30 posts, and I'm about to pass out lol. At least tomorrow I can just post on the private section immediately however, thanks for helping me get the posts up tonight


I am not bi! I am a woman who can't live without a man.  

But I like to check out women on the street because I think women are more attractive than men.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

RandomDude said:


> I believe all women are actually bi-in-denial lol... just 'curious' are you?


I do not believe this. I think the more sexual a guy is, the more inclined he is to believe this, A swinger friend we met also thinks this - finds it hard to believe women can not be turned on by women. 

I dont think I deny ANY of my sexual thoughts these days, and this is not a desire for me in the least. I go to Strip CLubs with my husband. Yes, I enjoy watching the erotic dance moves, those athletics on the pole & checking out their outfits for ideas, but honestly, have more fun checking out the guys watching the women! Absolutely no desire for a lap dance, sat in on one for a male friend. Didn't do a thing for me.


----------



## Kobo (May 13, 2010)

This thread went left quick


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> ...But I like to check out women on the street because I think women are more attractive than men.





SimplyAmorous said:


> ...Yes, I enjoy watching the erotic dance moves, those athletics on the pole...


See? That's what I mean! :rofl:

For us straight guys, thinking men are more attractive then women = gay/bi, and we don't compare ourselves like women compare each other lol

My bi-sexual friend told me that I'm already considered 10% bi or gay since I'm not homophobic lol



SimplyAmorous said:


> I do not believe this. I think the more sexual a guy is, the more inclined he is to believe this, A swinger friend we met also thinks this - finds it hard to believe women can not be turned on by women.



But I'm not exactly sexual, while then again, I'm comparing myself to a nympho


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

Women are more attractive than men. It's a fact.

That's why the porn industry for naked men is basically a gay man thing.

So, it follows that a woman who experiences serial disappointment with men can indulge herself on the "other side".

I think it happens pretty often.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Kobo said:


> This thread went left quick


Got that right. :scratchhead:


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

gbrad said:


> Got that right. :scratchhead:


You start first, give us an example, then we can follow.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

Well lets see, I can only really get the wife to help clean around the house if we are having people stay over. The rest of the time, its basically all up to me. Take most any household chore on the list, I'm the one stuck doing it.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

gbrad said:


> Well lets see, I can only really get the wife to help clean around the house if we are having people stay over. The rest of the time, its basically all up to me. Take most any household chore on the list, I'm the one stuck doing it.


What does she do to make you happy? Does she know that she lives in that house too? Is she OK with living in a place where it is all messy? Is she OK with eating supermarket food every day? 

What does she do? Does she know that she is married, and she should share half of the chores, at least?

Can you stop spoiling her? can you let her know she can't continue living like this? 

My husband is a loving man, if I do want to complain, they are all small things, no need to mention. I spoil him, he spoils me. We both do things to make each other happy!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> What does she do to make you happy? Does she know that she lives in that house too? Is she OK with living in a place where it is all messy? Is she OK with eating supermarket food every day?
> 
> What does she do? Does she know that she is married, and she should share half of the chores, at least?
> 
> ...


Well she doesn't live in a place that is all messy, seeing as I try to keep it clean. Not sure about the supermarket food question.
What does she do to make me happy? I have to think about that.
Around the house she does not do much. We both work, I do the cooking, most of the cleaning, keep track of the finances. I try and get her to do her share, it just doesn't last at all. And I can't just let those things go because they need to be done. 
When I do try and talk to her about it, she just feels bad, gets upset, but the actions don't really change.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

gbrad said:


> Well she doesn't live in a place that is all messy, seeing as I try to keep it clean. Not sure about the supermarket food question.
> What does she do to make me happy? I have to think about that.
> Around the house she does not do much. We both work, I do the cooking, most of the cleaning, keep track of the finances. I try and get her to do her share, it just doesn't last at all. And I can't just let those things go because they need to be done.
> When I do try and talk to her about it, she just feels bad, gets upset, but the actions don't really change.


I'm not good at housekeepings and my husband doesn't like to help! So he got me a part time maid at first. After we bought a dog, we switched to a live-in maid. So when we go overseas, we don't need to worry about the dog.

Maids in Singapore are easy to hire. Try to get a part time maid?


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

gbrad said:


> Well she doesn't live in a place that is all messy, seeing as I try to keep it clean. Not sure about the supermarket food question.
> What does she do to make me happy? I have to think about that.
> Around the house she does not do much. We both work, I do the cooking, most of the cleaning, keep track of the finances. I try and get her to do her share, it just doesn't last at all. And I can't just let those things go because they need to be done.
> When I do try and talk to her about it, she just feels bad, gets upset, but the actions don't really change.


I mean if you don't do the cleaning and cooking, she has to live in a messy place and eat supermarket food. 

No wonder she is happy in your marriage because she doesn't need to do anything, you do it all. And she gets to have sex with you often. 

Man, you put up a lot with her!

But I can tell you are not happy!

She is going to lose you one day if she doesn't smarten up. I don't think you want to be her slave forever.

Is it common in the States? Men do most of the things at home? It's rare in Taiwan!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> I'm not good at housekeepings and my husband doesn't like to help! So he got me a part time maid at first. After we bought a dog, we switched to a live-in maid. So when we go overseas, we don't need to worry about the dog.
> 
> Maids in Singapore are easy to hire. Try to get a part time maid?


Maid, not gonna happen, finances are a whole other issue. And even if we could afford one, I would not want to, these are things that should be done by the people living in the home.


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I mean if you don't do the cleaning and cooking, she has to live in a messy place and eat supermarket food.
> 
> No wonder she is happy in your marriage because she doesn't need to do anything, you do it all. And she gets to have sex with you often.
> 
> ...


Much of what you said is true. The sex often comment, not so true. At this point in the marriage we have sex about once a month I would say.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

gbrad said:


> Much of what you said is true. The sex often comment, not so true. At this point in the marriage we have sex about once a month I would say.


Ouch, once a month, it will kill me if it is once a month. I need it once a day. Obviously she is not doing anything to get your aroused. Well, she sucks and she suffers!


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> Ouch, once a month, it will kill me if it is once a month. I need it once a day. Obviously she is not doing anything to get your aroused. Well, she sucks and she suffers!


She doesn't suck. Though occassionaly she does literally 
In the end we both suffer though. 
Once a day? I don't know how people have the energy for sex once a day.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

gbrad said:


> Maid, not gonna happen, finances are a whole other issue. And even if we could afford one, I would not want to, these are things that should be done by the people living in the home.


I agree!

For people with money, go for it. Hiring a maid, driving a Porsche, living in a mansion, wearing name brand.............. 

For us, common people, we have to use our own hands to give us a clean place, nice home cooked meals, and a nice life!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

gbrad said:


> She doesn't suck. Though occassionaly she does literally
> In the end we both suffer though.
> Once a day? I don't know how people have the energy for sex once a day.


Yes, you both suffer, you suffer more!

I have it once a day, not my husband. I have a lot of energy, a lot!  My husband doesn't need to do anything, he just needs to have an erection for me, so I am not draining him!


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

My personal _favourite_ :

My Husband says e.g. "Let's clean up the desk"

So we go to the desk and I start cleaning up. I repeat, _I_ start cleaning up. He simply gets diverted by something and he gets back to the task at hand when I am almost done. Usually it involves small chores so I don't mind.

What extremely irritates me though is him saying "let's" as in "let _US_". Plural, for crying out loud!


----------

